# Travel trailer



## matchejm (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking at buying new trailer with slides to put in Sargent on my lot. I do have a cover and a slab, would a cheaper model be ok since it will be covered and sitting all the time? Just hate to buy a more expensive trailer if its going to rust the frame. I'm one block off of Camry creek. Any input will help.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a nice older trailer that I would sell. It is a 1996 Fleetwood Savanna, 33.5 ft., with a bedroom slideout and a large living room slideout too. Has large awning, microwave, gas/electric fridge and water heater. Would take $7000 for it.

Tinman


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I would go with a used on for sure. Many good deals out there.

Tinman's sounds like a good deal, but if you are looking for a newer one you may want to look here. They can help finance a used one if you want to.

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a trailer I will sell you


----------



## donmac (Aug 3, 2010)

I have one too and it's already in Sargent. PM if interested.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am taking mine down for 2 months next Weekend. I have an aluminum frame. Try to get one of those. Since you have a cover, your roof should be good. The other things that rust are the springs, axles, hubs, wheels, lug nuts, studs, any screw that holds on outside attachments like outside cable, TV, water heater covers, Mud dauber screens, steps, landing gear, crank down stabilizers, etc etc. Just have to so some maintenance every time youwith Salt Away and Rustoleum touch up. Have fun!!!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

If you are going to leave it there permanently under a roof on slab, the least expensive trailer is one of those FEMA white trailers. A co-worker of mine got it in an auction in Louisianan for 3.5K. Most of these do not have holding tank, so, you must have septic tank and water hookup. They also have standard home refrigerator, which is much bigger and more efficient than traditional 2-way RV refrigerator. Some of them have standard home toilet. In another word these are built for permanent location, not for travel.


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

We had a fiberglass trailer down for about 16 months and the salt air tore the frame up pretty good including the stabilizer jacks. If I had it to do all over again I would buy one of the bedliner kits and coat all exposed metal. I tried coating with all kinds of different spray items but nothing worked. I would also buy wheel covers. Alternative is to just enclose the bottom also.


----------

